# 'Up and Coming Areas' of Bristol



## Nikolai (Feb 25, 2012)

Which areas of Bristol would you say are so called 'up and coming' areas? Or are they all going nowhere fast? Thinking in terms of house buying. . .


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 25, 2012)

I get the impression that Bristol's run out of 'up and coming' now, pretty much every area's been called that over the last 10 years. If you want cheaper, look south of the river.

Oh, and in before Stokes Croft.


----------



## Geri (Feb 25, 2012)

South of the river is not cheaper, unless you go out as far as Knowle West or Hartcliffe. Granted they may be cheaper than Clifton/Cotham/Redland but they are still more expensive than east Bristol. I would hazard a guess that the cheapest areas of Bristol are St Pauls/Easton/Eastville/Barton Hill/Redfield/St George/Southmead/Lockleaze.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

Redfield's probably "buzzing" these days but I'm much to old to know for sure ...
Masses of flats gone up recently. One cafe/bistro, Wetherspoons ...

Oh well, perhaps not...

Oh and it's right next to the Railway path. The coolest thing about Bristol.


----------



## Geri (Feb 25, 2012)

I remember reading an article about 15 years ago which stated that Redfield was becoming the Notting Hill of Bristol.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## stavros (Feb 25, 2012)

When I was moving here I read a few things that said Southville had upped its game in the last ten years or so. I looked round a couple of places there and it seemed alright.


----------



## edmp (Nov 10, 2012)

I lived in Easton for 5 years up until last year and it changed quite a bit in that time. Some would say for the better some for the worse. I think gentrification is too strong a word but the houses are good and cheap and it is/was  possible to buy something with good potential..which is what lots of people have been doing. I think lots of people looking for gentrified areas would find it a bit scary so i think its a long way off that but i never had any problems living there.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 10, 2012)

stavros said:


> When I was moving here I read a few things that said Southville had upped its game in the last ten years or so. I looked round a couple of places there and it seemed alright.


 
Southville was more than "alright" when I last went there 15 years ago.


----------



## Thora (Nov 10, 2012)

BS5 seems to be the area to look at for cheap but nice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2012)

Thora said:


> BS5 seems to be the area to look at for cheap but nice.


Shhhh !


----------



## paolo (Nov 10, 2012)

Out of interest, what *are* rents like in Bristol? Say around that there Stokes Croft?

(I get some work offers in the SW. I have pipe dreams of doing a stint in brizzle. "It's where young people go to retire" (c) Portlandia  )


----------



## Geri (Nov 10, 2012)

Stokes Croft is just the name of the road. The areas around it are St Pauls, Kingsdown and Montpelier, so look at those areas to get an idea.


----------



## Thora (Nov 10, 2012)

paolo said:


> Out of interest, what *are* rents like in Bristol? Say around that there Stokes Croft?
> 
> (I get some work offers in the SW. I have pipe dreams of doing a stint in brizzle. "It's where young people go to retire" (c) Portlandia  )


Stokes Croft/St Pauls is pretty trendy and expensive now.  Think £400 for a room in a shared house, £600+ for a 1 bed, £700+ for a 2 bed.


----------



## paolo (Nov 10, 2012)

Thora said:


> Stokes Croft/St Pauls is pretty trendy and expensive now.  Think £400 for a room in a shared house, £600+ for a 1 bed, £700+ for a 2 bed.



Blimey. vs London (Brizton  ) that's pretty good. Tempting if I get work that way.


----------



## Thora (Nov 10, 2012)

paolo said:


> Blimey. vs London (Brizton  ) that's pretty good. Tempting if I get work that way.


Yeah, anywhere's cheap compared to London   I pay less now here for a 4 bed house with a garden than I did for what was then the cheapest 2 bed flat in Hackney in 2008.


----------



## JTG (Nov 11, 2012)

My one bed flat on Stokes Croft cost me £450/month until I left in January. That was below market rate though and I think the landlord let it for around £495 when I moved out


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 13, 2012)

Will never retire to Bristol (which I've sometimes daydreamed of) unless I get a pretty significant windfall!


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 13, 2012)

Thora said:


> Stokes Croft/St Pauls is pretty trendy and expensive now. Think £400 for a room in a shared house, £600+ for a 1 bed, £700+ for a 2 bed.


 
My 1 bed flat in Montpelier is £465, worth looking around and avoiding agencies if you want a reasonable price.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2012)

Was getting a bit overwhelmed with Bristol-craving this weekend just gone (we spent Sat and Sun there). So much so that we're now planning to be back on Saturday 1st Dec, and I'll come back by myself on Sat 15th/Sun 16th Dec too.

If money was little object and I could afford to move, I reckon I'd want to look around Montpelier/St Werbs areas. Or possibly Southville.

But anywhere in a quiet street in Bristol would do it for me, so long as it wasn't too distant from the centre. I just love the place. Been posting praiseworthy things today about Hebden Bridge, and the place has indeed been excellent when I've visited, but it's Bristol that really rocks IMO.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd probably swap with Swansea ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2012)

There are plenty of good aspects to Swansea to be fair and objective, mostly to do with the surrounding countryside though, rather than the city itself, which as I've posted before I find hard to get along with.

We love our visits to Bristol. They keep us sane when the less good sides of Swansea get us down a bit (this is mostly a winter thing really).


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2012)

I was briefly glad to be living in Bristol in the mid to late 90s when I could walk a couple of miles to a rave-type event on a weekly basis.
I suppose I like the _*feeling*_ of living in a relatively laid-back and fairly modern sort of city - though I'm not a part of anything going on here.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2014)

I read this over the weekend - the article was called

*Anger at Cannes property fair where councils rub shoulders with oligarchs
Protesters accuse local authorities at week-long MIPIM of being 'in pockets of investors' and 'selling off' Britain's cities*
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/mar/14/anger-cannes-property-fair-councils-developers-mipim

Its a massive property trade fair with no equal where people buy by the tens of millions.
At the bottom of it it said:

"This year saw more than 20 UK local authorities taking part, the biggest presence since the 2008 peak. There was the Leeds city region, "where ideas become reality", up against Stoke-on-Trent and Staffordshire, "a low-risk investment location". Opposite the vibrant Rio stand, brimming with the sun-kissed promise of a $16bn (£9.6bn) investment opportunity, the Bristol and Bath region would have looked subdued, if it was not for the architect-mayor George Ferguson in his trademark red trousers.

"Bristol is the best place to invest outside overheated London, and we're consistently top of the world's most liveable cities," he said, beaming. "We're benefitting from strong Chinese investment at the moment and there's a lot of international interest in our enterprise zone."

You have been warned!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm looking for somewhere close to town, north of the river and it's well expensive 

Currently paying £700pm on a 3 bed house - would be happy to pay that for a 2 bedder but its looking at least £900 for anything half decent


----------



## strung out (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd try St George or Redfield. Within walking distance of town (about half an hour or so), north of the river but more east really. Prices haven't jumped as high as some of the more central areas, but the houses are nice mostly and there's a decent vibe around Church Road.

You've got St Georges Park nearby and you're 5 mins from Lawrence Hill train station which gets you to Temple Meads in minutes, or will take you out to Gloucester Road/Clifton/Parkway/South Wales in the other direction.


----------

